# Barnacle care?



## Childofthebrine

we picked up a live barnacle at the beach from vacation e didnt know it was alive and i need to know what i have to do for it i hate to think of something small as him die im very senstive to all animals specially the small ones help me please and give me some advice on good salt water starter tips ive been interested for so long *c/p*


----------



## drhank

Unfortunately the likelihood that the barnacle you found will be able to survive in a tank is remote. They are filter feeders and probably won't be able to find enough food to live. I wish I could give you better news but I'm sorry I can't.

It's always a good idea to know the requirements of marine life before harvesting them. Most do not adapt to life in an aquarium.*blue sorry


----------



## MediaHound

Agree with the Doc, slim chance of keeping it. But we know you mean well..  

How did it end up on a beach?


----------



## Childofthebrine

it was on a shell we thought it was dead till i tried taking it off and it wouldnt budge it was low tide and we were looking at the shells  i wish i knew what they ate im very resourceful but in this case id prolly be unlucky thanks anyway


----------



## jrman83

I guess this is why I can't recall ever seeing them on a sw tank. Not a sw guy, but looking at the title of the thread I thought, really, someone is keeping barnicles?


----------



## GetITCdot

jrman83 said:


> I guess this is why I can't recall ever seeing them on a sw tank. Not a sw guy, but looking at the title of the thread I thought, really, someone is keeping barnicles?


I've got 3 of them in my sump :-D it's been a couple months they still seem to be doing ok.


But as far as OP. I agree with Doc. You should know how each critter needs to live. But its ok we know you mean well.


----------



## Childofthebrine

jrman83 said:


> I guess this is why I can't recall ever seeing them on a sw tank. Not a sw guy, but looking at the title of the thread I thought, really, someone is keeping barnicles?


you can keep barnacles i know a dude whos dad had just a barnacle tank and i was wondering could a shell from the ocean that was on the beach act like a live rock in the sense it could bring the inverts and stuff on live rocks into a tank?


----------

